# The Great Pumpkin Rapid-Fire Naming Contest



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I'm making a poster and I need your help!

This huge poster (36x24 in) explains the history of the Great Pumpkin and vignettes of many who have held the title over the centuries. So far there are over 30 detailed individuals and most of them are named. Three of them are not and my deadline is tomorrow!

That's where you all come in. Rapid-fire me as many cool name ideas to this thread as you like. Three will be chosen tomorrow whenever I get online. If your idea is used, you win a for-real prize immediately and free shipping when this poster becomes available.

Please nothing terribly long or that means something silly in another language.

Some previews - it's still a work in progress but I'm working as fast as I can:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

The Silent One
Nepenthe
The Reaper of the Field
Twygge
Tanglevine
Moonglobe


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the drawings!

Have you used the name "cucurbita" (Latin for gourd/pumpkin)? It kind of makes me think of a Carmen Miranda character with a headdress of other fruits:jol:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Roxy! "Cucurbita Maxima" is great pumpkin in Latin, and I thought of using it.

Good ones, Spooklights. Keep 'em coming y'all.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Calabash King
Malabar Master

And I want to say your art work is great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are some actual names of what are called "boutique" pumpkins that might fit one of your characters:

Black Futsu - described as a flattened, round fruit with heavy ribbing and a bumpy rind. They have dark green-black skin with golden, nutty flavored flesh.

Galeux d’Eysines - a French heirloom with salmon-peach skin covered in tan peanut-looking warts. The name translates as "embroidered with warts from Eysines”, the French town from which this variety comes.

Jarrahdale - an Australian variety with slate-blue fruits shaped like a flattened drum. They’re round with deep ribs and smooth skin.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Gresskarkonge - Norwegian for pumpkin king


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

OMG Spooky1...don't know what could beat that!

Thanks everybody so far! Don't stop!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks y'all. The names I will be using are:

Nepenthe
Twygge
Gresskarkonge

But since only 4 responded -- send me your email address (all 4 of you) and I'll set you up with your prizes!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Peachy! You can just send one for Spooky1 and myself - we'll share


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Done.

Winners, if you are interested in the free shipping, here's more info: 
http://yargcade.blogspot.com/2014/10/the-great-ones.html


----------

